# Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had the car for about 6 months, not a single issue. 
3-4 weeks ago I had an APR TBE installed and got my 1st CEL...








It was to be expected as the car is not chipped yet and that is not the problem I'd like to discuss.
Today for some reason the idle starting oscillating between 800 and 1400 RPMs... 
Motor runs fine in-between gear changes but when I push the clutch in, the revs take a few seconds before going down. Weird.
Luckily I have just gotten my Ross-Tech HEX-CAN cable, here are the codes:
---------------------------
---------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080
5 Faults Found:
*001056 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON*

*012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Basic Setting not Completed 
P3137 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent*

*001602 - Sensor Reference Voltage A: Circuit: Low 
P0642 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent*

*008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open 
P2004 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent*

*001287 - Idle Control System RPM: Higher than Expected. 
P0507 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent*
---------------------------
---------------------------
I'm not sure I understand what this all means.
I do not have a Bentley yet so I can't look up these codes but I used Ross-Tech Wiki - Fault Codes page 
Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!!!!










_Modified by A3xB at 9:11 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

check the 2.0t forums but sounds like coil packs to me


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_check the 2.0t forums but sounds like coil packs to me 

Thanks but when you posted I was actually scrolling through the 2.0T FAQ/DIY...
ref.: 2.0T Common Issues & Remedies 

_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_
_*7. Tumble flap failure*_
Background:
The tumble flap motor is prone to failure. This is probably the most common problem I’ve seen when scanning cars with the vag-com. A little background on how the tumble flap works:








Symptoms:
You may see the following DTC’s
-012599 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Basic Setting not Completed 
P3137 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded – Intermittent
-012691 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Open Stop outside of Valid Range
P3193 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open
P2004 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
-	012600 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Regulation Deviation
P3138 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Solution: The intake manifold flap motor needs to be replaced.


Assumption: Intake manifold flap motor needs to be replaced (what the hell is this part, what does it do??!)


_Modified by A3xB at 9:16 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3xB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3xB* »_... 3-4 weeks ago I had an APR TBE installed and got my 1st CEL...

Did you get a "Stage 2" ECU remap / reflash / "chip" when you installed the turbo back exhaust?


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
Did you get a "Stage 2" ECU remap / reflash / "chip" when you installed the turbo back exhaust?

No... the car isn't chipped yet, so that explains the 1st DTC (catalyst-efficiency related). I can live with it until the car gets APR-flashed but correct me if I'm wrong, that DTC would not have much of an impact on idle. 
The intake manifold flap error is more recent (today's mileage) and occurred right when then idle problem started; it is new from today.
So I've had a look at the Ross-Tech Wiki pages for DTC P2004:
ref.: Ross-Tech Wiki P2004 / 008196 
-------------------
18436/P2004/008196 - Intake Manifold Flap; Bank 1: Stuck Open
Possible Solutions
* Check Intake Manifold Flap
o Use Output Test
o Perform Basic Setting (Switch Ignition OFF between Output Test and Basic Setting) 
Special Notes
* When found in Engine: 2.0l TFSI
o Perform Basic Setting.
o Check TPL 2016420 (RoW)
+ Check Engine Control Module Software Version, if necessary perform Update.
+ Replace Intake Manifold Runner (V157) with updated part. 
-----------------------------
I tried performing the Basic Settings per Ross-Tech's instructions and this is what I got:








I may be getting nearer to identifying the root cause.










_Modified by A3xB at 7:15 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3xB)*

Anybody here had that intake manifold flap problem before??


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3xB)*

Yes, and Audi has a TSB on it, TSB 24 08 02 issued on 1/17/2008. Dealer will first update software. If error occurs again, dealer will replace intake manifold flap motor.


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Yes, and Audi has a TSB on it, TSB 24 08 02 issued on 1/17/2008. Dealer will first update software. If error occurs again, dealer will replace intake manifold flap motor.

I'm out of warranty... 
IIRC that means I am screwed if it's only a TSB and not a recall.









_edit:_ TSB found here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3725833
TSB requires a reflash to take the software from 0070 to 0080; I checked and I already have version 0080 so that would mean the part need to be replaced. 



_Modified by A3xB at 10:44 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3xB)*

Thanks all for the help.
A day later, I now know my car suffered a classic problem on our cars: Intake Manifold Runner Flap failure.
Excuse my noobness. 








----------------------------
----------------------------
Apart that it was quoted at 365$CDN at the dealer, I still do not know much about part# 06F-133-482. I checked and it's the same part# our sisters BPY-engined GTIs have. 
I did remove my engine cover to have a look at it: I had read somewhere that someone had knocked off the connecting arm-link whilst working on something else in the engine bay. On mine the link was fine, it was not stuck and moved freely, although a spring was pushing to keep the flap in "Open" position (educated guess, DTC says "Stuck Open").
Part does not look so very easily accessible underneath PCV-related piping; I'm not such a great mechanic so I'll have my shop do the work (part was ordered from TO to solve the issue).
All these observations aside, I do NOT understand very well what this part's function is in the engine...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3xB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3xB* »_... All these observations aside, I do NOT understand very well what this part's function is in the engine...

I know it creates more turbulence in the air going towards the intake valves at low revs, but what is the purpose of that when we have direct injection? Maybe [email protected] will chime in, he knows pretty much all there is to know on this engine.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (A3_yuppie)*

Looks to me that your high pressure fuel pump sensor is bust. Had mine fail just before I was going to install APR TBE and HPFP. I had it replaced while the car was being worked on, has been fine since.
The P0420 code is a cat converter code and shouldn't come back on if you clear it as long as you get the test pipe software flashed on your chip by APR.


----------



## A3xB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Help needed please!!! Idle oscillating - Scanned with VCDS (yoonskim)*

Wow!! 
I have an appointment at the dealer this week to swap the supposedly defective intake manifold runner motor, but here are today's codes:
----------------------
----------------------
Saturday,06,June,2009,17:56:28:31267
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080
5 Faults Found:
*
001287 - Idle Control System RPM: Higher than Expected. 
P0507 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
008825 - Leak in Air Intake System 
P2279 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
000771 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle 
P2187 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
*
-------------------------
WTF???!?







Misfires?!? Leak in intake system??!
And nothing about that intake manifold flap?? Nothing about the catalytic converter??!
My car is like a christmas tree full of DTCs, it runs like **** and I don't know what to think now...








_edit:_ Asking help in the 2.0T forum: DTCs galore 

_Modified by A3xB at 9:33 PM 6-6-2009_

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
20090806
_edit: 
quoted from abovementioned link
_

_Quote, originally posted by *A3xB* »_
*Vacuum leak check*
With engine running, try to take off the oil cap;
if you get resistance (from vacuum) and hear a whistling sound (kind of like unplugging a BEAM central vacuum from the wall inlet), you have a vacuum leak.
--------------------
Mine was brutally sucking on air so taking advice from 
the oh!-so-powerful vwvortex "Search" tool, 
+
my local dealer: "98%-sure it's a blown PCV valve", 
=__________________
we have a diagnosis. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bought these parts and will be swapping them this evening: 
06F 129 101 K
06F 103 221 H









--------------------------
--------------------------
_7h30PM edit:_
Swap for new parts is done, super-easy, 4 screws. Idle was fine when I started the car.
Let's hope this chapter is over.
I did crack my engine cover like an imbecile would've; it just cracked when I pulled a bit too hard it seems.
Even more imbecile are the people who designed it at Audi :effyourcreation:
Luckily the crack doesn't affect the filter, but I should get a Neuspeed intake as soon as tomorrow.
I got valve 06F-129-101 revision "K" but I think the "L" version is out already. Anyhow, from what I read on here it seems the "G" version did the job already so I assume from then on that Audi engineers only improved this cheap piece of plastic. At 115$CAD in parts, it ain't such a bad problem if this part can last.










_Modified by A3xB at 7:27 PM 6-8-2009_


_Modified by A3xB at 7:28 PM 6-8-2009_


----------

